# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Norma test e

## Gra

Anyone know if this is real gear? 

Lot. 0403013
Exp. 03/06

----------


## powerbodybuilder

its 100% real

----------


## Gra

> its 100% real


thanks

----------


## judge_dread

Greek good stuff.

----------


## jesse_james

very good stuff

----------


## Seajackal

> Greek good stuff.


I can't disagree with my good Greek friend Judge_dread!

----------


## MichaelCC

it's 100% real Greek Norma enanthate . More pictures here:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=52629
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=52628
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=52627

----------


## ogistra

oooo yeaah...now this is most wanted gear here et the market after galenika ares stoped produce ICN ENANTHAT/250mg

----------


## 2HeavyD

They look like little cola bottles

----------

